# Loctite on Engine head bolts



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

On a nitro engine should I use loctite on the engine head bolts?


----------



## J.W (Jul 25, 2004)

no...


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

No, I confirm.


----------

